
How Bill Atkinson got the idea for the "marching ants" effect - nickb
http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=MacPaint_Evolution.txt
======
cstejerean
This is similar to how I get the most creative ideas for solving a problem. As
a friend of mine once said sometimes you have to go out and do unrelated
things to seed your random number generator.

